# Electrical Room Fire Sprinklers



## TFM (Nov 29, 2012)

I have a few electrical rooms with transformers in them with fire sprinkler heads right above them, what is the distance from the fire sprinkler heads to the transformers? Also is there a distance requirement from the branchlines to the transformer? Existing building...Thanks..


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 29, 2012)

None listed in NFPA 13 - as long as the transformer is maintained the required sprinkler head clearances required by manufacture, it shouldn't be a problem.......


----------



## cda (Nov 29, 2012)

there use to are still is something about shielding the transformers, above a certain size, cannot find it.

maybe it is in a version of nfpa 70

as far as spacing would be per the listing of the head.


----------



## cda (Nov 29, 2012)

got burried from the 2007 :::

8.15.10 Electrical Equipment.

8.15.10.1   Unless the requirements of 8.15.10.3 are met, sprinkler protection shall be required in electrical equipment rooms.

8.15.10.2   Hoods or shields installed to protect important electrical equipment from sprinkler discharge shall be noncombustible.

8.15.10.3   Sprinklers shall not be required in electrical equipment rooms where all of the following conditions are met:

(1)

The room is dedicated to electrical equipment only.

(2)

Only dry-type electrical equipment is used.

(3)

Equipment is installed in a 2-hour fire-rated enclosure including protection for penetrations.

(4)

No combustible storage is permitted to be stored in the room.

http://www.usfa.fema.gov/downloads/pdf/coffee-break/cb_2008_36.pdf


----------



## TFM (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for all of your help.


----------

